# Pic of the two LGD babys! LOTS of pictures



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

There first night alone in there seriously comfy and pretty dang warm chicken coop. (Which is deserted until spring and I hatch out chickens) The chicken pen runs along side the goats, so they get interaction on a daily bases 




And this morning, I brought them into the goat pen to introduce to the goats.
Say hello to Mara (AKA Marmoona after a character in my book) the one with a little bit of a pink nose and Trinity, the one with half a white face. The pup I fell in love with when I first met them.




And of course you can only imagine what the goats are thinking...




thrilled is not in there vocabulary today.




So it looks like multiple daily excursions for the puppys into the goat pen.




But they could not have acted better. 100% submissive to the goats like they should be. 




They wandered with me around the borders of the goat yard and thought it was awesome. and please dont worry the nails aren't there anymore. Its a battering post for Chooch my male, and he likes to ram it over...So i'm always nailing it back in. 




this is Mara, my little Marmoona




And this is Trinity.
We weren't going to get two, but the breeder made us a deal we couldn't say no to. With our coyote issue they were very worried that a single dog might get hurt. So, we have the two of them!




Mara is more of a watcher, and Trinity is more of a patroller.  In all im happy to have a mix of both, and i am even happier with there temperaments. They are happy to see me, but they are even happier when they are with the goats.
However...A few members of my family are bent that i am putting the puppy's outside in the cold, and no mater how much I try and explain that they will be fine, they wont hear it...So, they have all pooled together and are buying me a lamb...A lamb, so that the puppy's can have a warm body to sleep with so they wont get cold...
So, it looks like im getting a sheep a few months earlier then expected. But, if it will make everyone happy, I wont complain!




They aren't complaining either. 
But, i hope you like the pictures!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

YAY!!    and ... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun 

was wondering about you... almost sent a pm yesterday!

BTW- Mara's pigment might fill in. I sure hope Trinity doesn't lose all her badger markings!

I am soooo glad you got two. 

S- since I know you know dogs... remember they are 2 females and pyr girls are very alpha. 


  getting a lamb to keep the pyrs warm!    

 one thing... more pics!


----------



## Tiss (Jan 28, 2013)

I just love her "I love life" expression in that last picture!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> YAY!!    and ... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun
> 
> was wondering about you... almost sent a pm yesterday!
> 
> ...


Aren't they the sweetest?  I'll make sure to take a bunch of pictures for you 
Oh I know, females are called bitches for a reason!
the breeder was not about to let me leave without two! It was between the pink nosed one and a boy. The two had very VERY similar personality's, both laid back, and both mushes who just wanted to sit back and keep an eye on you. The entire litter was AWESOME, and I was highly impressed with there temperaments and interactions with the goats.
The lamb...well, if there going to pay for it then I wont complain, that was there condition lol


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Tiss said:
			
		

> I just love her "I love life" expression in that last picture!


Lol I caught her in mid frolic, thats a real I love life look


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

wonderful pictures.     Love the part about the family buying them a lamb to keep them warm.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

pinoak_ridge said:
			
		

> wonderful pictures.     Love the part about the family buying them a lamb to keep them warm.


And its a shetland. Now I have to research the breed...
Hehe I figured you would all find that amusing!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

They are soooooo cute!  Yes, love that last picture!  And your families concerns  hahaha!  Oh well...you still win!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> They are soooooo cute!  Yes, love that last picture!  And your families concerns  hahaha!  Oh well...you still win!


Everyone loves that last picture hehe, it was a neat capture! 
Yup, I still win! And now I get to show off my new ewe tomorrow


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Loved the photos!!!!  What little fluffy cutie pies


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 5, 2013)

More pictures as requested!!  Though the only thing that seems a bit off to me, is that the pups are really interested in either me, or me bringing them there food. Is that ok? I mean they still are out with the goats and dont come inside, or get baby coddled. I do talk to them and pat them on the head, then they go off on there merry way. But Trinity and Mara start whimpering and barking and just making happy sounds when they see me. Thats ok right?





"Was that a cat???"
Hehe the barn cat slipped into the goat pen to be with me, and Trinity and Mara found that highly interesting. They chased him back over, poor guy.




Time to show off!




Ooop never mind the cats back!
Poor Danny, he just wants to be with his goats. 




Mara being all adorable as im heading back up.




And of course Danny trying to be with the goats again. Poor guy, I need to give him his flock of chickens back.




Annie still hates the puppys, but the others are at least getting used to the idea of them being there.




See, there all getting used to them. Though ugh, I need a barn X_X Next year, next year!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course that's okay! Give them lots of love and attention while you are out there.

Cute pics!  

I do coddle all mine and it's amazing how they still do their job and we have no behavior issues. Imagine that! 

Had "D" and Callie in the other night...big babies and loving on us and on the couch... then they wanted to go back out, after 10 minutes.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Of course that's okay! Give them lots of love and attention while you are out there.
> 
> Cute pics!
> 
> ...


Ok, just had to make sure because I read on a few LGD posts that your not supposed to interact with them at all. I was very disheartened by that when I read it, and so had to make sure I was doing things right.  I could never do that! 
And im very glad you enjoy the pictures ^^


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 5, 2013)

I know some people do think you shouldn't interact with them but I know other people who disagree.  We play with our pups and interact with them on a regular basis.  I feel it is important for them to be friendly with us as well as bond with the livestock.  After all, how are you going to trim nails, give shots, or in general take care of a huge dog who isn't friendly with you?  Our pups are six months old now and they still whine to get some attention from us when we are out near them, but they are also showing signs of being fantastic guards for our flock.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 5, 2013)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> I know some people do think you shouldn't interact with them but I know other people who disagree.  We play with our pups and interact with them on a regular basis.  I feel it is important for them to be friendly with us as well as bond with the livestock.  After all, how are you going to trim nails, give shots, or in general take care of a huge dog who isn't friendly with you?  Our pups are six months old now and they still whine to get some attention from us when we are out near them, but they are also showing signs of being fantastic guards for our flock.


My thought exactly! I mean, how can you live with an animal who wont want to be around you when YOU NEED TO BE AROUND THEM. It just did not make sense to me 
Boy am i glad to hear i didnt have to ignore them X_X


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

Many of the books written on the LGD were written for the LGD that was patrolling/guarding massive land...thousands of acres with very little human contact.  These days LGD's are used by more people and on much much smaller parcels of land.  The "newer" LGD, for lack of a better term, has changed greatly. Their guarding instincts have not. Many people are right next to their flocks/herds...the family small farm or ranch style farm is more the norm. These dogs are very interactive with the people they are seeing daily to several times a day.

There are quite a few Breeders that show their dogs in conformation and after finishing or NOT finishing do home them in their retirement to LGD homes. These show dogs have been pampered, groomed constantly, had constant human interaction etc yet they can successfully go into a field and guard. These are dogs with good breeding and good instinct... so a pup from straight LGD stock overall will have a higher probability of being a good LGD.

I find the LGD's that have had family interaction and human attention to be more balanced. They definitely learn to respect their humans much better. Attention does not ruin your LGD...they have the natural instinct or they don't. I do think it is still good for them to be raised in the area they will be kept. 

Have you seen a LGD that was raised completely hands off? I have and that can cause problems. Sometimes these dogs have to be completely locked up when the owner trims hooves, or for shearing sheep because the dog sees the human as hurting their charges... even when it is the owner of the dog. I have seen LGD's challenge fiercely the human owner because that baseline of alpha position was never established. How can that be established if the dog is never handled and barely seen or acknowledged.

Interacting does not lessen your dogs ability to do its job. Your LGD's will still be as independent ( even when you don't want them to be) as they are instinctively meant to be. For those that have had a completely hands off approach... that's fine too just not necessary.
An LGD breed either will or will not have the instinct for the job.

Matter of fact I'm gonna go get my baby "D" and bring him in for some lounging couch time!


----------

